# Buck from me - Trying out backgrounds



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

This is a 6 week old buck from my first litter. He is agouti vari I think. I was trying out backgrounds for his colour. I did ask on another thread where Jack said that I should probably use a bright colour or perhaps green blue kind of colour. Which background do you like the most for his colour?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I like the blue or green backgrounds best.

Is he missing part of his tail in the second pic but not the others? :lol:

(Just kidding...I know it's the camera angle. Hehe...)


----------



## neurozool (May 22, 2010)

The bottom blue background.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I think the red, and blue ones bring out the colours of your mouse best.


----------



## neurozool (May 22, 2010)

I have not seen your mouse in person, but the red one seems to bring out more red tones then are in most agouti. If he is rather reddish in tone, then the red one would be the best representation, however, if he is more standard in color then I would say the blue is best. The green is also good, but due to my lack of expertise in this area I cannot explain my the blue is better- but my eyes tell my brain that it is.


----------

